# Freebox HD - accès ftp par internet et non pas réseau local



## 20Eye (17 Mai 2007)

Salut les bricolos,
bien sûr j'ai un mac.
malgré tout, je ne sais pas comment accéder au disque dur de ma freebox HD depuis internet.
depuis mon réseau local, j'utilise mon client ftp et hop.
par contre depuis internet, lors de déplacement ou autres, c'est pas si easy...
QQun peut m'aider ???


----------



## Felisse (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est malheureusement pas possible. Free ma&#238;trise les flux r&#233;seau qui traversent le bo&#238;tier ADSL, et, pour des raisons de s&#233;curit&#233; / piratage, n'autorise pas le flux FTP &#224; sortir sur Internet.

D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2007)

en effet, il faudrait pouvoir accéder à la table de routage de la freebox adsl pour y configurer la chose : pas possible, free contrôle le firmware de sa freebox. (ceci que le mode routeur de la freebox soit activé ou non. il est toujours actif quoiqu'il arrive pour le boitier hd, la configuration n'est pas laissée au choix de l'utilisateur, c'est tout.)


----------



## KoRnFleX (20 Mai 2007)

Si tu veux acc&#233;der au ton dur de freebox de l'extieur, il te faudra un 2eme serveur ftp, je m'explique :

Un serveur ftp sur ton mac par exemple ou tu partageras ce que tu veux.
Monter un repertoire qui pointe vers ton ftp freebox.
Et ensuite ajouter sur ton 1er serveur ( mac) ce r&#233;pertoire qui te donnera acc&#232;s &#224; la freebox.


----------

